

Kript – Your Right To Privacy - rtpservice
https://kript.me
Kript for Windows and Mac OS X, helps you do keep your Right To Privacy.<p>RTP SERVICE :: Right To Privacy today released Kript for Windows and Mac OS X. Kript does three level encryption:<p>1) traffic encryption with OpenVPN (AES 256 bit)
 2) session encryption with OpenSSL (DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA)
 3) content encryption with OpenPGP (AES 256 bit)<p>Kript routes your connection through secure r-VPN servers, maintaining your right to privacy and protecting you from hackers and censorship. Messaging and E-mail encryption with OpenPGP. Kript&#x27;s encryption works automatically and transparently. It requires no specialized computer skills or knowledge.
If you are comfortable using services like Skype or Gmail, you will be comfortable using Kript&#x27;s secure service! Unfortunately, mail encryption feature currently available as Mail.app extension. Now Kript allows Facebook users to do PGP encryption in their private discussion.<p>Kript app main features:
 -- OpenVPN traffic security
 -- Internal highly-secure Jabber-based chat with PGP encryption
 -- Mail messages PGP encryption
 -- Facebook private chats PGP encryption<p>How to get started?<p>1) Register and create account on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;my.rtpservice.com&#x2F;register.php
2) Download Kript: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rtpservice.com&#x2F;downloads
3) Sign In, share your unique r-ID with friends and enjoy your private communication!<p>Kript is now in beta-test, so feel free to try it for free.<p>Kript requires Windows XP SP3 and higher or MacOSX 10.7 and higher
Download it now: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rtpservice.com&#x2F;downloads<p>Main application site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kript.me
RTP SERVICE community: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;community.rtpservice.com&#x2F;<p>Submit a support request: support@rtpservice.com<p>-- 
With best regards, RTP SERVICE Supervisor
mailto:admin@rtpservice.com
www.rtpservice.com -- Right To Privacy
======
rtpservice
Kript for Windows and Mac OS X, helps you do keep your Right To Privacy.

RTP SERVICE :: Right To Privacy today released Kript for Windows and Mac OS X.
Kript does three level encryption:

1) traffic encryption with OpenVPN (AES 256 bit) 2) session encryption with
OpenSSL (DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA) 3) content encryption with OpenPGP (AES 256 bit)

Kript routes your connection through secure r-VPN servers, maintaining your
right to privacy and protecting you from hackers and censorship. Messaging and
E-mail encryption with OpenPGP. Kript's encryption works automatically and
transparently. It requires no specialized computer skills or knowledge. If you
are comfortable using services like Skype or Gmail, you will be comfortable
using Kript's secure service! Unfortunately, mail encryption feature currently
available as Mail.app extension. Now Kript allows Facebook users to do PGP
encryption in their private discussion.

Kript app main features: \-- OpenVPN traffic security \-- Internal highly-
secure Jabber-based chat with PGP encryption \-- Mail messages PGP encryption
\-- Facebook private chats PGP encryption

How to get started?

1) Register and create account on
[https://my.rtpservice.com/register.php](https://my.rtpservice.com/register.php)
2) Download Kript:
[https://www.rtpservice.com/downloads](https://www.rtpservice.com/downloads)
3) Sign In, share your unique r-ID with friends and enjoy your private
communication!

Kript is now in beta-test, so feel free to try it for free.

Kript requires Windows XP SP3 and higher or MacOSX 10.7 and higher Download it
now:
[https://www.rtpservice.com/downloads](https://www.rtpservice.com/downloads)

Main application site: [https://kript.me](https://kript.me) RTP SERVICE
community:
[http://community.rtpservice.com/](http://community.rtpservice.com/)

Submit a support request: support@rtpservice.com

\-- With best regards, RTP SERVICE Supervisor mailto:admin@rtpservice.com
www.rtpservice.com -- Right To Privacy

